# frontline or Advantix



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

What do you use if anything? I so don't want to put any of these chemicals on Charley. I've been using vetri wipes instead but I'm wondering if I'm asking for trouble. Is that enough. We have plenty of deer in Central Jersey and lots of ticks. But I hate the idea of loading my little guy up with pesticides!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Charleysmom said:


> What do you use if anything? I so don't want to put any of these chemicals on Charley. I've been using vetri wipes instead but I'm wondering if I'm asking for trouble. Is that enough. We have plenty of deer in Central Jersey and lots of ticks. But I hate the idea of loading my little guy up with pesticides!!


 If you want tick and flea coverage you need Frontline Plus. That would be my choice but I can't get it in Canada so I use Advantix. These are safer in the sense that they don't enter the bloodstream like some of the others. They're topicals.


----------



## leg71 (Mar 20, 2012)

At what age do you start Frontline? How young is too young? I use it on my cat and it really is a far superior product for her compared to Advantix,Hartz and the Kirkland brand.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I think you can start as early as 8 weeks. Your vet would know.

We have my Aussie on Advantix II. Jack has one last dose of Frontline. As soon as that is gone, I am switching him to Advantix as well. This spring Jack would be covered in ticks. Not a single one was on Nessie.

We also broke down and are having the lawn sprayed for flea, mosquito and ticks. We use a company whose has organic and safe products for people and pets. It has really helped this year.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

leg71 said:


> At what age do you start Frontline? How young is too young? I use it on my cat and it really is a far superior product for her compared to Advantix,Hartz and the Kirkland brand.


not sure check with vet or company. Watch which ones you use when you have cats in the house. Some are toxic to cats.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I use Frontline TopSpot and like it! Well, Dexter and Jack like it!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I have heard of a lot of bad reactions to Advantix. My vet does not recommend it for small dogs. Also, it is not okay for cats and I have cats, so I am not comfortable with it. I use Frontline Topspot also. Knock on wood, I have never had a problem.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

We just switched to Trifexis, an oral med. 2 months in and no reactions. We had problems with skin sensitivity and hair loss to the topical stuff.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Roki reacted bad to both Frontline and Advantix, so our vet gave us Novartis stuff called Prac-Tic. He tolerates it perfectly and no bad guys on him. I do not know if it is available in US.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

marlowe'sgirl said:


> We just switched to Trifexis, an oral med. 2 months in and no reactions. We had problems with skin sensitivity and hair loss to the topical stuff.


TRifexis does not protect against ticks...and "iffy" if you are a breeder.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

rokipiki said:


> Roki reacted bad to both Frontline and Advantix, so our vet gave us Novartis stuff called Prac-Tic. He tolerates it perfectly and no bad guys on him. I do not know if it is available in US.


I've heard bad things about every option. Is it worse to do nothing or worse to take the risk using something. Feels like such a dilemma.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Charleysmom said:


> I've heard bad things about every option. Is it worse to do nothing or worse to take the risk using something. Feels like such a dilemma.


I think it depends on where you live, and the bug situation there. Here in the North East, we have so mant NASTY tick-borne diseases that NOT using something is the greater risk. I have read about reactions to Advantix also, but Frontline doesn't repel ticks, and doesn't kill them until after they bite. kodi gets HUGE nasty reactions to tick bites, even if the tick is not carrying a disease. He loses the hair where he has been bitten, sometimes permanently, sometimes it grows back, but it's white. So for us, since Advantix works well on him and hasn't caused any adverse reactions, it is the right option. It stops ticks before they have a chance to bite.

I do spread out dosing to every 6 weeks, as recommended by my vet, to reduce the number of times he is treated each season, and I don't treat him over the winter months. Though we do occasionally see ticks in the winter, they are few and far between, and I can usually get them off him before the bite him.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

thanks Karen. You have convinced me to start the Advantix. I like the idea of spreading it out over six weeks. I need to give Charley a bath this week. Do you think I should put it on him a couple of days before the bath or a few days after? Does it make any difference?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Charleysmom said:


> thanks Karen. You have convinced me to start the Advantix. I like the idea of spreading it out over six weeks. I need to give Charley a bath this week. Do you think I should put it on him a couple of days before the bath or a few days after? Does it make any difference?


Read the package directions. I think you need to do it at least a few days before a bath, or a couple of days after, but I can't remember off the top of my head. i have to read it every time too!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

ok. will do. thx again.


----------

